# Aloe Vera for sulcata. Suggestions?



## Nicole edwards (May 29, 2017)

My sulcata loves aloe vera but my plants grow so slowly that I'm not able to give it to him as much as I would like. What do you all think about this? I found it at my local walmart today. The 99.8% scares me a little bit


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 29, 2017)

I don't like the 40mg of sodium ! But when I started feeding dry food to my torts I would softened it with apple juice . You might want to use aloe juice it cannt be any worse then my apple juice !


----------



## wellington (May 29, 2017)

Read this link. I don't think you should use the bottle stuff
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/...ords&searchtxt=Aloe+Vera&x=0&y=0#.WSzScDQ8Lv4


----------

